# Late Snapper Report- 6-2-10, Found Oil and Fish (pics of both)



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I realized today whenI posted our report from our tripthat I never posted last week's report. We found oil about 3 or 4 miles south of the number one buoy.










Troy poses with one of our fish back at the dock...










Some of our catch on the fillet table










My buddy with a king that was caught by leaving a snapper bait in the water while repositioning the boat










I don't know how they talked me into this pic...










Troy with the boat










Me with my Al Qaeda mask










Tar balls offshore Pensacola










Thanks for reading the post everyone. All fish caught on private numbers with live and dead bait in less than 100 feet of water. 

Special thanks to my close friend Captain Jeff Bryars, who drives drilling rigs for a living and runs a free charter service for fun. You know him as Gump on the forum. I know him as my buddy for the last 15 years.


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

177 Views and no replies Mike!! Well I'll be the first.Looks like you and T-Dog (Troy) had a blast, too bad I had to work as usual.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I hear you JEC. I don't even want to post reports anymore- no one cares. It's like people just get on here to argue and I am about ready to just give up.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish Mike...glad you were able to catch some. Looks like everyone had a good time!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Dale. Gald someone out there cares about actual fishing reports on the forum these days. I offered Mike some fish, but he said y'all were over stocked as it is...tough problem to have!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch...up till today I've made VERY FEW post due to the fact of having to log onto every page I visit. Seems like the problem is corrected. Nice to see fish can still be caught out there. Being 250 miles North, I don't see the true situation that you all do.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang it Mike if I didnt have so much going on I would be down there in a heartbeat, I am way past due to kill some fish!!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

gotta remember that many can't get on at all...

I don't look real close at the report sections... I mainly look at the recent posts bar on the right... thus I seen this one...

Nice mess of fish and a not so nice mess of oil...

Brent


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice fish mike i need to get on a boat and get me some of them delicious snapper


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies folks. Restored my faith in the forum a bit. I heard a lot of people are going to a new forum, but for now I am still using this one as my primary local source. Thanks again for the replies. If anyone has any questions about what we were doing just post. I was not trying to withhold info, I just figure catching snapper is pretty easy so why bore everyone with a bunch of words when we can just post pics and let everyone know the fish are here and biting well.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Nice fish, whats with the mask?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice job Mike...all you need now is a house with a pool to jump in after fishing.lol
New plan, clean fish/boat and head over jjam's for dip in the pool cause I have some filet's to share...:hungry

Keep those reports a comin brother!!!!!




Jimmy


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

That mask is a sunburn prevention idea. They are becoming more commonly used- effective but goofy looking. I got mine at Bass Pro Shop's web site.


----------

